# Poopy tip



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff used to walk all over the yard sniffing around trying to find a place to go poop, especially in the snow. It was driving me mad. I figured out that if I just stayed in one place and not let him roam around, he will pace back and forth a few times and then do his business...every time!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

You mean on a leash??

The sniffing can drive me mad too esp when it's cold or late at night. We have a small picketed fence area in a corner of our yard that is mulched but has no gate. My DH is going to put a gate on it and we hope to make that the designated potty spot. I certainly won't be using it to garden, I do not have a green thumb! Not only will it save DH's precious grass from the yellow spots this summer, it will prevent the endless exhaustive search for just the perfect spot to grace with a turd


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leash - yes, yes yes. Although my guys are on the electric fence & have 1 acre to run around, when I want them to go potty & get it done! I put them each on a leash. I stand on the deck and they have no choice but to go where they are. Ivy is right it works!! My guys know that when the leash is on, I mean business & there is no playing.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

This sounds like a good plan. 

When I want Ollie to go poop, I put him in his ex pen and say "go poo poo, Ollie"...if he can, he goes on the pad almost instantly. He hates being in the ex pen if we are home and he knows the sooner he goes, the sooner he gets out!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree with potty time on the leash like Laurie said. We have a fenced in yard, but if I want Havee to get it done, I always put him on a leash.

He's side tracked so easily especially when there are rabbit droppings in the yard! We've gotten to the point of taking him in the front yard where the rabbits don't roam.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Both my Havs have a special poo place in the yard, they will go within 5 feet of it everytime (without leash). Go figure. We have a side area of the backyard gated off for doggie pottying so kids don't run in poo by accident.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

HayCarambaMama said:


> Both my Havs have a special poo place in the yard, they will go within 5 feet of it everytime (without leash). Go figure. We have a side area of the backyard gated off for doggie pottying so kids don't run in poo by accident.


Um, no stepping in poo by accident here. We have those food service gloves that I use when I handle meat (I can't stand to touch raw meat...yes, I probably need years of therapy, lol) and we pick up poo and take it to the bathroom close to our back door and flush it away. Maybe we both need therapy!

Good idea to leash for potty time. That might stop the incessant bell ringing when bored.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

JanB said:


> Um, no stepping in poo by accident here. We have those food service gloves that I use when I handle meat (I can't stand to touch raw meat...yes, I probably need years of therapy, lol) and we pick up poo and take it to the bathroom close to our back door and flush it away. Maybe we both need therapy!
> 
> Good idea to leash for potty time. That might stop the incessant bell ringing when bored.


Jan, you goose! You KNOW I use latex gloves to handle my Hav poo too! It's that nursing thing, girl!! LMBO!! I also use latex gloves to stuff my Thanksgiving turkey every year -- body cavities and bodily fluids need gloves! LOL! But, because I'm busy with the kids' stuff, I sometimes have to let the poo sit an hour or two (maybe even a day) till I can get to it. I pick it up and put it in a plastic bag that sits in a covered pot. The bag gets thrown away after a few days.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

HayCarambaMama said:


> Jan, you goose! You KNOW I use latex gloves to handle my Hav poo too! It's that nursing thing, girl!! LMBO!! I also use latex gloves to stuff my Thanksgiving turkey every year -- body cavities and bodily fluids need gloves! LOL! But, because I'm busy with the kids' stuff, I sometimes have to let the poo sit an hour or two (maybe even a day) till I can get to it. I pick it up and put it in a plastic bag that sits in a covered pot. The bag gets thrown away after a few days.


LOL!! You're right, I don't need therapy...it's because I'm a nurse!!! <wiping brow>

We used to put the poo in a pot too but found out it's less smelly to just bring it in and flush away 

You mean there are people who stuff a turkey w/o gloves.....eeewww!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I have bags that attach to my leash. I pick up every single time. Now I can't say the same for all the deer poop...rabbit poop...coyote poop...squirrel poop...


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

What drives me nuts is Oreo squats, lets out a piece, then jumps away and then sniff and squats in a totally different area and poops again and then jumps away, sniffs around and then squats again. That leaves me to go and pick up 3 pieces that are spread out instead of one pile. :frusty:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I find the whole "potty" thing with Gucci hysterical

First, she won't pee/poop in a public place, especially if there are other scents. *Why is this*? Is she just NOT wanting to leave her scent for boys? Is she *a-sexual*? Or is she bacteria-phobic? I need to start a new thread on this and see if anyone has dealt with this before

Secondly, She won't poop in the same part of the yard (or pad) that she pees. She has a section for pee, which is about 10ftX10ft and on the other side of the yard, that is where she poops (within appox. the same 10ft radius) and our yard is really quite big, but she won't go in most of it

Third, she does this "poo" dance, she stops mid-way and turns around to inspect it, dropping the rest of her turds on the OTHER side of where she started.

After that, she'll walk about 2 ft and the rub her butt on the grass, sometimes this will make her NEED a butt bath. lol, Other times..no..

Jan, we don't have *any *yellow spots on the yard! Do you use distilled water or reg. or both? We use distilled and bottled. I need to get me some of those gloves. I used to have some the kids played with them all and wasted them...I think they blew them up like balloons??!

I just pick the poop up with about 48938 paper towels or a HUGE wad of toilet paper. I don't handle much meat. I can't stand touching it. I have found so many creative ways to not have to touch it. lol Usually it is jabbed w/ a fork or knife and moved that way.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

With three guys, we also carry bags out whenever the pups are out , as the poop really piles up!! And my guys are on a diet food filled with fiber, and are going 4-5 times a day, EACH!!! DH & I do poop walks each day for ones we missed. And my guys to the same as Oreo, sometimes they go in several places at once. I always tie the poop bags on to the leash when they are on leash, I store them in all our coat pockets, and in a box on the front porch. Sad but true...


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

You can get a box of latex gloves at target for a few bucks. I LOVE having them around! You only need one glove at a time for poo.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Gosh...I'm not a yard pooper scooper...I just tell kids to 'watch for poop'. LOL.
When there's lots of snow he likes to poop right on the deck...I hadn't cleaned it off yet as snow had just melted....the kids were shoveling it up and flinging it into the yard......EEEEK. Gross.

In Spring/Summer, DH walks around with pooper scooper every week or so to clean up.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We never have to pick up poo! It seems to disinegrate after a few days, and I guess with only one dog, it never really 'piles up'. ound: So far, nobody has stepped in it since she uses a part of the yard where there is little to no traffic.

I think the landscapers just mow and shred it to mulch bits. lol

The poo I was talking about having to pick up is usually on the pad. Its raining her today, so I guess the pads will be getting plenty of use.

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Helen, Pablo started doing the walk&poop thing too, but I quickly stopped it by keeping the leash tight enough for him to continue on the same spot, hope that'll teach him not to play those games with me. 
When we go outside, I use those mini ziploc bags for snacks (burgh!) and turn them inside out, grab the poo with the bag and schwups: it's inside the bag, closed tightly and dumped into a public trash can, LOL. At home we just you tissues and dump it in the toilet.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a little bag that attaches to his leash. I buy a roll of bags that fit inside and I just pull them off as I need them. It's really handy except at night I have a hard time finding the perforation to tear off a new bag.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Jan, we don't have *any *yellow spots on the yard! Do you use distilled water or reg. or both? We use distilled and bottled. I need to get me some of those gloves.
> 
> Kara


We use purified water. And we've always had yellow spots in our yard from dog pee. Google it and you'll see a lot of "solutions" to the problem and PetSmart even sells some kind of pills to change the pH of the urine to prevent yellow spots (which I would never use!). So it can't be an uncommon problem. Our last house we had 2 acres and our dog still liked to pee around the same areas and we had yellow spots. It has something to do with the nitrogen and acidity of urine. I guess if a dog goes in different areas each time it goes pee they may not develop. I've also read if you pour water over the pee to dilute it the yellow spots won't appear but I just can't see following Tessa around with a watering can ound:

I use the food service gloves like you see them use at fast-food restaurants. I buy them at Sam's Club. I bring the poo in and flush it away, then turn the glove inside out and throw it away... as it was stinking to high heaven in the garage trash cans. If she poos on a walk I use the blue poo bags you buy at PetSmart and it goes in the trash.


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

That's what I have done with Wesley since we brought him home. It's just easier. And now he'll let my 8yo daughter take him out and I told her to do the same thing, he goes out does his business and comes back in. Simple as that!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> I have a little bag that attaches to his leash. I buy a roll of bags that fit inside and I just pull them off as I need them. It's really handy except at night I have a hard time finding the perforation to tear off a new bag.


AND, the warmer the weather, the harder the bags are to open!

But the little poopy purse attached to the leash handle is very handy! And the bags come in lots of great colors (totally unnecessary, but it just helps to make an unpleasant task less annoying!)!

The poopy purse is also a great conversation starter!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i'm so jealous of everyone, i have to walk my dog, even in the winter time to get him to poop. if it's below 32 degrees, i run him around in the house and that usually triggers something but he has to run here and run there, i tried keeping him on a short leash once and it stopped him from pooping so i;d rather have him run around and guarantee a poop. he does this dance before he does his thing, it;'s very funny. i wonder if it's too late to use the let's poop verbal signal to get him to go. his schedule is so consistent first thing in the morning and then around 3-4:00 in the afternoon.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have never had to use the poop bags!!!!!

Why..you ask?

Gucci has never pooped on a walk or in public! ound: I think I'll get some gloves next time I'm at BJ's though.

She did crap in the house today :frusty: Atleast it was a 'firm' one *sigh*

Kara


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

In warm weather we take Pebbles out in the backyard to poo on a leash always on a leash. She will pick a different area everytime. She seems to prefer the farthest areas of the yard.
In winter now, I put her out on two long leashes right out the patio door off the kitchen and I stand in the nice warm house and watch her. Now she can only go no more then 30 feet away so she has no choice but to choose a spot and go and get it done quickly. Most of the time she poos within five minutes of being out but when she is in her adventure mood then she sniffs every area in the yard till she chooses her special spot. SHe is very easily distracted with noises in summer.
My husband picks up all the poo every few days with a shovel and puts it into a bag.

Roe


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Bogart is can be horrible at times when it comes to potty time. Most of the time he has to walk and walk and walk and sniff and sniff ...you get the idea. When it's freezing out or raining...it's just a nightmare. If I stand in one place with him, he'll just stand still and not do anything. So walking it is. Usually it's about 10 or 15 min till he poops. Sometimes I wonder if it's because he wants to stay out longer.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i know that in the winter, all he needs is 5 minutes and he goes. it's funny, i put his parka on, walk him for 5 minutes, he does nothing cuz its too cold, put him back in the car, drive 1 minute back home, i live on a lake and it the winter it's very cold and windy so just by driving down 2 blocks, it's warmer and less wind. i know, the things we do. i drive home and we get out of the car and he runs to the back which is not fenced in and poops by the raveen. i always pick uphis poop right after, it's easier than looking for it the next day. when i walk him down in florida, we can walk for 15 minutes before he poops. i think the weather is nicer, he stops to smell the roses and when he's ready, he does his thing. i put some sod down by my deck in hopes he would go there and not at the endof the yard close to the lake but no go, he pees but he refuses to poop there. they are funny little creatures!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Bogart is can be horrible at times when it comes to potty time. Most of the time he has to walk and walk and walk and sniff and sniff ...you get the idea. When it's freezing out or raining...it's just a nightmare. If I stand in one place with him, he'll just stand still and not do anything. So walking it is. Usually it's about 10 or 15 min till he poops. Sometimes I wonder if it's because he wants to stay out longer.


Molly also does the "stand and stare" if I take her out to the backyard when it's dark. :frusty: She'll stand there looking at the house next door, and I swear she's a peeping tom sometimes...she likes to look in people's windows! :spy:

If I take her out front for a quick walk to the corner, she usually cooperates and we're back inside in five minutes! What's with that?


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

that's so funny, your talking about my dog. he stares at the neighbors house like there's something going on , it freaks me out sometimes when it's really dark outside, i think what does he see that i don't see! and yup, when we take a quick walk down the street if the weather is nice to empty the bladder,he's all business


----------

